# Need help with Pacard Bell and Windows for Workgroups 3.1



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

Hope this is in the right place! I am trying to "help" my in-laws. They were given an old Packard Bell computer. The front of it says
"Packard Bell Legend 2056 Elite Multi-Media". It had Windows 95. I thought it would be a good idea to install Windows 98, so I uninstalled Windows 95. Now when the computer is turned on, this message comes up:

"Can't find file Windows/pointer.exe specified in win.ini
Check to ensure the path and file name are correct and that all required libraries are available."

After I click off that box, it goes to Windows for Workgroups 3.11
My in-laws put in one of those free AOL discs prior to this incident, and that is still there but we are unable to get online now. 

What I need to know is how to install if possible a Windows 98 cd, or can I restore Windows 95 the way it was. My in-laws would like to use this computer for awhile before they decide if they want to buy a new one. Please help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I think you'd be better off to restore Windows 95....although I'm not too sure how you 'uninstalled' it........the system probably doesn't have much ram or hard drive size, so 98 probably isn't even an option.


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmmm........how did I uninstall it? I guess I removed it by going to add/delete program files. I'm not a whiz at this, unfortunately. And I do not have a Windows 95 disc. Is there a way to restore it without one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm...it's been a while since I have worked with a 3.11 upgrade to 95, perhaps that is what you had, but I don't believe that add/remove programs would have allowed you to do that.....although I could be wrong.

Not sure if I understand correctly, does Windows 3.11 still load to the desktop?


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

I have never seen this desktop before. It is a box or window that begins with an icon for File Manager. There are a few other icons also, and one is there for the AOL that they put in just a few days ago. Is that what you mean by load to desktop? 

I have read many posts on this board to find a similar problem. Could I download a disc from freepctech.com or bootdisk.com and try that? I have never done anything like that but could quickly learn.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You already said you didn't have a 95 install disk? Are you still thinking that 98 is going to fly on that machine? 

It sounds like you are getting to the 3.11 desktop.

Do you have any idea of the hard drive size, cpu speed and amount of ram? I highly doubt it is going to meet the bare minimum specs for 98 though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, are you sure on the model number? I can't find anything with that........


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You might get away Win95 on that PC, but Win98 may be a problem. You might be better off formatting the drive and then attempt installing Win98 since it seems some of the older sysem settings are interfering with the install.


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

On the back of the computer the model number is PB442A. I'm not at their house right now, so I cannot tell anything more, I will go later and find more information if necessary. 

I do not want to add Windows 98, have no intention of even trying to do that at this point. I would however like to put Windows 95 back. Will I need to get a disc to do so? And if I do find a windows 95, is it as simple as putting in the disc and following instructions? I'm asking because when I put the Windows 98 disc in, nothing happened at all. The computer did not seem to detect anything.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm assuming you are at the desktop when you put the disk in? I can't remember in 3.11 exactly, but do you see the file manager? Can you see if you can at least see the contents of the cd?

And yes, to put 95 on, you'll need either floppies or a cd.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You could search the hard drive to see if the win95 cab files were put there by some chance.....do a search for *.cab


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

I downloaded a boot disc of Win95 from freepctech.com. I put it in as the computer was coming on and the screen read:

"Starting Windows 95". Thought I was doing well until a minute later underneath the above message, it read:

"You are loading the incorrect version of DBLSPACE.BIN for this version of ms-dos. Since this configuration is untested you should correct this problem as soon as possible. Press enter to continue starting ms-dos." So I pressed enter......then......

this came up:
"This driver is provided by Oak Technology OTI-91X ATAPI CD-ROM
device driver, Rev D91xv352
Device name: Nospin
No drives found, aborting installation. "

Any ideas on what I do now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it doesn't appear to be finding the cdrom. You are probably going to need real mode drivers for that old cdrom. Does it have a model number on it? Do you have any floppy disks that came with the computer that are for the cdrom drive?


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

The boot disc I was trying to load was a floppy disc. No other discs came with the computer. How do I get real mode drivers?

The model on the back of the computer is PB 442A.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you figure out what brand cdrom is in the machine? PB has some choices. 
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Pines/9725/download.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you try the 98 boot disk from PC Tech....just to be sure before we search around for real mode drivers.....also, the bios setup is 'seeing' the cdrom there?


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

You DID get the AOL CD out of the drive, right?
The AOL CD may be running a WWG shell at boot up.

Just a thought.

LAN


----------



## mbuell (Jun 25, 2003)

I downloaded the ATAPI CD-ROM driver from that site AcaCandy. 

I wrote down exactly what the screen said, so I guess it is seeing the cd-rom. You are saying I should first try the 98 boot disc....I will do that tomorrow. 

Yes Lan I did get the AOL cd out - my husband asked the same thing!


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay mbuell. I had to ask 
Welcome to TSG!


----------

